# Mogadore perch



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

I had started a thread a couple of weeks ago asking if anyone had heard about a huge perch being taken through the ice a Mogadore. I finally saw the guy that works where I do and had him send me the pic.

Cast your eyes on this monster !!! Reportedly 17"


----------



## greg3891 (Apr 19, 2004)

Photo shopped, saw a little girl holding the same fish!


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

If thats photoshoped whoever done it is very good!! looks legit to me. That is one huge perch probably full of eggs and shad


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

This picture? looks different to me


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

Zoom in on his fingers, something don't look right,


----------



## flylogicsteelhead (Oct 4, 2006)

It's not the same fish. Just look at the stripes.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

I saw this one on the ice last weekend. Guy got mad when i drilled near him.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

I don't think it's photo shopped, but i think he's holding it about 2 foot in front of him. Either way still big.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

beaver said:


> I don't think it's photo shopped, but i think he's holding it about 2 foot in front of him. Either way still big.
> 
> Thats what i was thinkin.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Fishingful u r hilarious! Lol


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

It's real! Talked to the guy...I'm guessing owner of the bait shop this morning. 17 ridiculous inches. I'm jealous! We were out all day, moved 4 times no crappie 1 dink perch. Nice 8.5" gill tho. I can't figure that place out. Kept 7 gills. It's okay to headed to nimi in the morning!


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

lol There always has to be someone that thinks something doesn't look right. It wouldn't be OGF if there weren't. lol


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

I didn't mean the fish, his fingers look mangled, I hope it's a 2nd pair of gloves. Lol


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

State record??? Or one heck of a sandwich!!!


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

trapperjon said:


> I didn't mean the fish, his fingers look mangled, I hope it's a 2nd pair of gloves. Lol


Ohhhhhhh....... well dang. My sincere apologies then. Feeling like quite the dunce here.  

And the guy looks cold, that's for sure. LOL


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

The state record is 2lb 12oz and 14.5"
If the pic is real and from Mogadore that would have to be close... I still doubt that it's 17", huge fish nonetheless.


----------



## village idiot (Nov 11, 2009)

Thats a heck of a nice fish for Magadore.
Congrats on a great catch.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Very possible! Many yrs back, I saw a 16-17"er caught at Wft! It flipped back into the water and was lost. I personally caught 36 jumbos 11-13" at Moggie(maybe 20+ yrs ago!) My son caught a bonafide 14"+er there two weeks ago. Full of eggs and swimming in my pond now with a bunch of Smaller Wft males following her around like puppies! Few years from now, fresh perch whenever I want a sammich! Should have done that years ago, might not make it til they mature now!


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

I have caught 15-16 inchers a couple hours a way in PA! And my uncle has caught several 17 inchers out of the same body of water! That's a heck of a fish!


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Would be able to get a better idea on the size of the fish if it wasn't held 3' away from his body and only 10" away from the camera. Good fish but picture doesn't do it justice unfortunately!


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Looks like a real jumbo mogadore perch to me! 

My uncle has caught 14 inchers out there, so I wouldn't be surprised to see a 17" come out of there. Used to be more jumbos in there before they put the channel cats in there! Those 10lb channel cats have no problem swallowing a 12" perch!


----------



## heron153 (Apr 30, 2008)

I don't know why people hate on others for taking a picture with the fish held waaay out. That's the best way! The bigger it looks, the better. Am I supposed to stand back and hold my fish next to my cheek? Anyway, you can tell this fish is most likely legit by looking at the guy's finger width - on a grown man I would say a gloved finger is about an inch across. The perch is in the same photographic plane (or a tiny bit further back) as the fingers. Still, the distance between its eye and tip of its snout is at least the same as one finger. Using that as a guide you can see the length of the fish is easily 17 finger widths or more, so I believe this to be 17" without a problem. Nice catch!!


----------



## heron153 (Apr 30, 2008)

Doubters have me doubting LOL! I looked at the photo more. I guess without a ruler in the picture we will never know for sure, but check this out. By my quick MS Paint work I see the fish is about 12-13 finger widths long . . . seens like 17" is a stretch - is your gloved finger 1.46" wide? LOL. Who knows. It's a nice catch no matter what!


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

Hell yeah he's holding it out in from of him. I'd do the same and so would most of you... that's how ya take fish pics. Lol.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

I never doubted the size, just noticed that he's stretching it. it's a nice fish and doesn't need the "bill dance stretch" to make people think so.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

randymcfishnsfun2 said:


> Hell yeah he's holding it out in from of him. I'd do the same and so would most of you... that's how ya take fish pics. Lol.


Actually that's the worst way there is to take a picture of a fish. When I see a picture taken like that, I instantly think that the person holding the fish wants it to look bigger than it actually is. And that may very well be the case here. 

One things for sure though .... taking a picture holding the fish out like that is going to have everyone and their brother questioning the validity of the fish's stated size. 

I'm not saying it's wrong to question the stated size of a fish in a photograph. I've done it myself on this web site when someone is making a claim that appears to be blatantly over stated.

That doesn't appear to be the case here though. At least not in my opinion. 17" may be a small stretch, but I'd feel pretty safe in saying that, that fish is at least 15" long, and probably closer to 16" if not a little over.

It doesn't really matter how big it is to me though. I didn't catch it, and I don't know the person that did. I just posted the pic because in another thread I said that I would post it when I got it.

I will say that the original thread I mentioned this fish in got pretty funny. This one is just as funny, but for totally different reasons. lol


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

Ahh jeez I know, I was just kidding! I do believe it was 17 tho.


----------



## heron153 (Apr 30, 2008)

I want to believe it is 20". I will always try to make my fish look big, and might invest in some undersized replicas of dollar bills or get some bottles from minibars to lay next to my fish to make them look big. I think it's fun to make them look huge. No harm.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

randymcfishnsfun2 said:


> Ahh jeez I know, I was just kidding! I do believe it was 17 tho.


Sorry. It seems I have a hard time distinguishing sarcasm on here. lol 

Once again, my apologies


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

heron153 said:


> Doubters have me doubting LOL! I looked at the photo more. I guess without a ruler in the picture we will never know for sure, but check this out. By my quick MS Paint work I see the fish is about 12-13 finger widths long . . . seens like 17" is a stretch - is your gloved finger 1.46" wide? LOL. Who knows. It's a nice catch no matter what!


Thats excellent


----------

